# Rusti Guitars custom 7 build



## Albek (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi folks, my name is Alberto and this is my first post on this forum. 
I wanted to buy a 7 string for a long time, but only in september I sereously began to look around myself to find the right one. I saw many models of ibanez and some handmade guitars like daemoness, vik and others. In November I found the page of Rusti Guitars on facebook and I decided to keep in touch with his progress. I saw some photos of a 7 string baritone with piezo, but I fall in love with their twins 8 string guitars (ones of the best 8 string I've ever seen). So when he said he had some space for some new buildings I contacted him immediately and I explained that I needed an instrument in a few months and I formed him about my budget. It is my first custom order and I'm really happy to have the possibility to speak with Claudio during the all project making. I can explain what I want and also have Claudio's opininons and suggestions in particular about neck woods and finishes. As I said I wasn't so expert and this is important for me so my feedback is absolutely positive. I also have the possibility to keep in touch with him to have news about the building progress. 
This is Rusti's facebook page where you can see all his preavious works, the progress of my guitar (I also upload photos here) and you can also contact him. https://www.facebook.com/RustiGuitars?ref=ts&fref=ts
If you have any question about the guitar don't be afraid to ask anything and I'm happy to give you an answer.

OK. And now specs!!! 

Model- Custom AI 25.5 7 string
Headstock- Rusti designed that for the 8 twins and adapt the headstock for my 7 matched ebony fingerboard
Scale length- 25.5
Radius- 20"
Body- sapele mahoghany
Top- burl maple
Neck- One piece of 40-50 years old rosewood (superb!)
Fretboard- Ebony
Frets- 24 stewmac frets
Side dots- green luminlay
Binding- ivoroid on all the guitar
Bridge- Hipshot fixed bridge
Hardware- black
Tuners- Sperzel locking tuners
dunlop straplocks
Pickups- Bare Knuckle Black Hawk set
Electronic- 3 way switch 1 vol with push pull split hambucking 1 tone (ebony knobs)
Logo: one maple Inlay on the Headstock an one relife (liske strandberg ones) o the top
Finish: natural satin finish

This is the project 






40/50 years old rosewood










Mahoghany body











And top






Now first pics about the buinding


----------



## IkarusOnFire (Mar 9, 2013)

Nice build mate!


----------



## TheFashel12 (Mar 9, 2013)

I sense a lot of awesome in this thread


----------



## Pikka Bird (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh man, it looks like you're pre-stealing the idea I had for back contours. Here I was, thinking I was going to be all original when I finally reach that stage, but alas!

I have no doubt that you're gonna make this awesome. Again.


----------



## Albek (Mar 18, 2013)

Thank you guys  I have some new photos


----------



## Mister-Tux (Mar 18, 2013)

Really clean job!


----------



## quoenusz (Mar 18, 2013)

Looks very very nice, keeping an eye on this one!


----------



## fabeau (Mar 19, 2013)

You better stop posting pics of this guitar.
Since you we are <100km, I am definitely going to steal it from you once completed



Bellissima ed elegante, complimenti!


----------



## joebalaguer (Mar 19, 2013)

Love the logo.


----------



## vansinn (Mar 19, 2013)

Nice seeing a build from Rusti again, been a while. Looks to be another super build 
Yo Rusti, I thought you didn't do orders 
Now where is the good man..


----------



## Navid (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm honestly not a fan of the body shape, seriously, why do people like it so much?

On the other hand, Rusti does some fine work. That is great!
I've heard rumors of Rusti working with XEN now...


----------



## Vicious7 (Mar 20, 2013)

Navid said:


> I'm honestly not a fan of the body shape, seriously, why do people like it so much?


 
If it ain't broke, don't fix it. Strat/SS/Soloist/RG/whatever bodies work so well simply because they do.

The body shape and headstock shape were what attracted me, that and that elegant logo.


----------



## Frank_Domine (Mar 20, 2013)

Awaiting news as crazy, mate!


----------



## Albek (Apr 5, 2013)

Thank you guys I am very pleased to read your comments and I apologize for the delay of the news but unfortunately Rusti has had a problem with the cnc and the camera. But today is a day of good news  
To Navid


> I'm honestly not a fan of the body shape, seriously, why do people like it so much?


I find it amazing, the double-cut lets me play even higher buttons (in my opinion) also I haven't got guitars with the drop top even though I really like them,but I didn't like that resembled a RG too much, so I insert some shape variations.


> I've heard rumors of Rusti working with XEN now...


Yes, he starts to work with XEN, in particular he will build xen models for European customers and also ,I've heard, a guitar for Martin Andres (Pomegranate Tiger) 

To Fabio :


> You better stop posting pics of this guitar.
> Since you we are <100km, I am definitely going to steal it from you once completed


I know that I will have to continue to disclose the verb instead 
Grazi per le belle parole, se ti incuriosisce puoi passarla a provare 

And now


----------



## Edika (Apr 5, 2013)

It is shaping out to be a very classy instrument!


----------



## ej207t (Apr 5, 2013)

that headstock is absolutely amazing!

then again, everything about this build is absolutely amazing!

definitely keeping my eyes out on the progress of this beast


----------



## skeels (Apr 6, 2013)

That top is sweet! Love the combination of woods!


----------



## Gregori (Apr 6, 2013)

I dig that headstock


----------



## AwDeOh (Apr 6, 2013)

I always have trouble appreciating a CNC build. It's beautiful work, and it looks like it'll be beautiful to hold and play.. just a shame it wasn't done by hand.


----------



## JohnIce (Apr 6, 2013)

AwDeOh said:


> I always have trouble appreciating a CNC build. It's beautiful work, and it looks like it'll be beautiful to hold and play.. just a shame it wasn't done by hand.



Why is it a shame?


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 6, 2013)

AwDeOh said:


> I always have trouble appreciating a CNC build. It's beautiful work, and it looks like it'll be beautiful to hold and play.. just a shame it wasn't done by hand.


I can kind of see where you're coming from in the sense that a truly handmade instrument is something incredible which requires a ton of skill to make perfect. That being said, I have no problems with CNC built guitars; I think it takes skill and time to properly plan out a build in a CAD program and then put it all together into a great instrument as well. And hell if it saves time and a bit of cash, then why not? Just my


----------



## Danukenator (Apr 6, 2013)

It's not only time and cash but accuracy. Compare the old cut-by-hand PRS birds and the new CNC'd ones. The new ones are just so much cleaner. I like my guitars to play as nicely as possible. If CNC makes a guitar better then I'm all for it.

That said, a ton of hand work goes into CNC'd guitars. Contrary some people's beliefs, 12 year olds can just stand around a CNC machine and make it spit out guitars. There is all the final sanding, the binding, probably some of the holes aren't CNC'd, the finish work. The list goes on and on. This is not to say I don't get your point. There is something special about guitars with all hand work. They have a neat sentimental value but I don't think CNC detracts from the work, it just makes it different.


----------



## Navid (Apr 6, 2013)

Albek said:


> To Navid
> I find it amazing, the double-cut lets me play even higher buttons (in my opinion) also I haven't got guitars with the drop top even though I really like them,but I didn't like that resembled a RG too much, so I insert some shape variations.



Don't get me wrong, I like doublecuts, I just don't like these in particular. I don't like the very flat bottom side, the flat top, the bevels... But it sure is popular, so many luthiers build them. 



AwDeOh said:


> I always have trouble appreciating a CNC build. It's beautiful work, and it looks like it'll be beautiful to hold and play.. just a shame it wasn't done by hand.



I actually like guitars built with CNC machines much more, they tend to look perfect and that is exactly what I'd like from a custom build. No person can be as precise as a well programmed and quality built CNC. And also, I'd like to know what you mean with "done by hand" because doing guitars with no power tools at all is so...


----------



## AwDeOh (Apr 6, 2013)

Definitely not trying to stir up a debate about CNC here, or a debate about what constitutes 'hand built'.. just sharing my opinion. I'm looking at perfect lines and cuts here and thinking that's how it should be, if it was done by CNC. I guess there's less to marvel at, except perhaps the CNC programming skill. It takes a little of that woodworking 'magic' away from the build, which is the part I really appreciate.

Take the inlay as an example. Done by CNC, that's how it *should* look - perfect. If it were done by hand, it'd be an incredible example of inlay, in my opinion.


----------



## fortisursus (Apr 6, 2013)

This is going to be one hell of a beastly guitar! And I am in love with the his inlay on the headstock.


----------



## Suitable (Apr 6, 2013)

2 words.... FUCK YEAH!!!  

That is going to be 1 sweeeeeeeet axe!!! How much if you dont mind? Pm if you must. Love it!!!


----------



## Gregori (Apr 6, 2013)

For me, it's all about the end product. I see nothing wrong with a skilled luthier using a CNC. Most everyone starts out building by hand anyway, so it's not like they are taking the easy way out.

What I don't understand is why so much importance is placed on routing by hand instead of a CNC. It's not exactly hands-on craftsmanship to make a template and route to it. I can understand the appreciation for hand cut inlays and carves, but not something that literally only requires a template and a pattern cutting bit.


----------



## JohnIce (Apr 7, 2013)

I met a luthier who wanted $4000 for a hand built flattop superstrat with tooling marks in it. Bragging about not using CNC. It played like a poorly set up $600 guitar. 

CNC = reliability and consistency. Opinions may vary but I like that in a guitar.

-Edit- on topic: looking forward to this, Rusti! Your builds are always so clean and I love that headstock!


----------



## Albek (May 1, 2013)

In the past weeks I recived a lot of photos from Rusti (some of you have already had the opportunity to see them on Rust's facebook page). I'm very busy with school exams so I couldn't update that photos before today.
So this is the latest pics


----------



## Albek (May 13, 2013)




----------



## DrGand (May 13, 2013)




----------



## Cloudy (May 13, 2013)

Holy crap that is a beauty.


----------



## quoenusz (May 14, 2013)

Very nice looking guitar!


----------



## CD1221 (May 14, 2013)

Awesome looking build!


Plus, this!!!!





Classy backplate lamination.


----------



## kgerbick7321 (May 14, 2013)

THAT THING IS CLEAN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skeels (May 14, 2013)

Very nice. ..


----------



## technomancer (May 14, 2013)

That's looking awesome, nice piece of burl on the top


----------



## Albek (Sep 20, 2013)

So after my high-school exam, in mid-July, Rusti finished his great job and the guitar has come home...I am really impressed on the quality of the instrument. I've never play guitars with this quality level....Soon NGD in seven string guitars section (I hope to post also a demo video with this Baby in action  )....For now I share here the same pics I'll upload on the NGD.....
Currently, Rusti is building Martin Andres signature






Now pics of mine one


----------



## AwDeOh (Sep 20, 2013)

God that's fantastic craftsmanship. Dunno what else to say..


----------



## fortisursus (Sep 20, 2013)

Damn man! I've been waiting for awhile to sea how this turned out and boy was the wait worth it!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 20, 2013)

Bloody love that headstock design.


----------

